
What happened when Walmart left - esalazar
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2017/jul/09/what-happened-when-walmart-left
======
Grazester
I remember watching a video about this town on CNN and it dead coal industry
and its younger generation leaving for college, many with no plans to return.
People had to drive into the next county to shop with the walmart gone.

edit: [http://www.cnn.com/2017/06/14/us/west-virginia-graduates-
app...](http://www.cnn.com/2017/06/14/us/west-virginia-graduates-
appalachia/index.html)

